# Caiman as pets



## mleadley (Oct 1, 2007)

Anyone got one. Anyone got any basix info on there care as pets ?

Thanks


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

for a start pet is the wrong word...like having a pet dinosaur lol.

Speccys are semi aquatic, and like basking a fair amount fo the time, Dwarfs are more aquatic. 

Best way to do it is have a land area over the water, as this maximises space for them and gives them a hide out 

They bite, they smell and they don't do anything at all pretty much. 

I love them!


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

i think dan has pretty much summed it up


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

http://crocodilian.com/crocfaq/faq-1.html


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Caiman croc or Lizard ?

Just wondering cos , lots of past threads about the croc side ........


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

fangsy said:


> Caiman croc or Lizard ?
> 
> Just wondering cos , lots of past threads about the croc side ........


Given that it is in the DWA section and Caiman lizards are not DWA listed...

I think he means the croc variety.


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

darkdan99 said:


> Given that it is in the DWA section and Caiman lizards are not DWA listed...
> 
> I think he means the croc variety.


Oh ........ok , then it must be me being silly then ......


----------



## dave71 (Feb 9, 2008)

*caimans*

Mate do your research before you even think of gettin one! Crocodilian.com , repticzone has some very experienced keepers, caimanhunter.com. Specy are more aquatic than dwarf but dwarfs are very aggressive(for a croc). Getting bitten by a small 2ft specy is very sore you will bleed you may need stitches! A croc is never going to like you it will be happy your feeding it but you will never be able to trust it. The cost of a caiman is quite small but even a female dwarf approx 1.2m is going to need a big enclosure. 1000 litre pond is the minimun you will get away with and thats just the water area. You have to heat the water , the air and your going to need a very goog filtration system not a good filter! After its get to 3ft a fuval 6 isnt even strong enough. But hey if you do the research and you have the time, money and space they are worth getting. Im in the process of getting an american alligator! Steve was right "Crocs Rule"


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

caimans are too easy until they start getting some size on them. i've had several over the years. they can have an attitude though. i much prefer alligators with their disposition but there again, their size make them impractical for many but the most dedicated of keepers.


----------



## mleadley (Oct 1, 2007)

Ok i was meaning the croc variety (just to clear that up).
SO what are the average sizes of a normal caiman and a dwarf.

Thanks


----------



## mleadley (Oct 1, 2007)

Also does anyone have any info about to get a good enclosure for them, i know they are semi aquatic but to be honest i wouldnt know where to start with an enclosure 

Thanks


----------



## mleadley (Oct 1, 2007)

Bump !!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Fangsy posted some pics of his set up the other day.


----------



## wba6745 (Jan 11, 2007)

if your seriously want one spend the money on a chinese alligater smallish and calm i got bit by my 2ft spec on sat ive never seen so much blood,dont know what experiance youve had but a decent size nasty nile monitor would be decent practice if cant handle one of those leave it but if your ok then go for it


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Crocodilian Captive Care FAQ (Caiman, Alligator, Crocodile)

Crocodile, Alligator & Caiman Internet Resources


----------



## mleadley (Oct 1, 2007)

Bump !!!


----------

